# Canning Bacon



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I came across this for canning bacon at the Backwoods Magazine site, that sounds like a winner. Just one question, what is the masking paper they show and where do you get it? http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/gay127.html


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the hint is in the paragraph


> Originally, I had opened up a paper lunch sack and used that to lay the bacon on for canning. Knowing that would not be practical for canning large quantities of bacon, as you had to overlap two bags and then open another two to cover the bacon, my oldest daughter began looking for an alternative. She came up with 12-inch masking paper that you can buy in the hardware store. It comes in a large roll and costs less than $5. It is very convenient to roll out the amount you need. You can also use parchment paper, purchased at a large grocery or specialty store.


 sounds like the paper used to mask stuff while painting.

Seems to me butcher paper would be better.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It's brown paper. Much less expensive to buy then butcher paper and works just as well.


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

I just canned some using parchment paper. I saw this on a youtube video. I do have to say that the parchment was expensive and if the brown paper works, it would be much cheaper to use. The video I say had you lay the bacon out and then fold the parchment over it so that it didn't stick to each other as you rolled the paper. It worked well, once I got it figured out. Next time I am going to try the brown paper. 

Belinda


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I assume that every one knows that the current guidelines do not approve canning bacon? That you will not find any tested or approved instructions for doing it? This is because of the high fat content and the associated risk of botulism. 

Of course one can always choose to ignore the guidelines and can it but you do so at your own risk.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Masking paper is for painting houses. You can buy it in any paint store.

It is not approved for food use, so I would not use it.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Couldn't you use wax paper? I use it in baking when it calls for parchment paper


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

judylou said:


> I assume that every one knows that the current guidelines do not approve canning bacon? That you will not find any tested or approved instructions for doing it? This is because of the high fat content and the associated risk of botulism.
> 
> Of course one can always choose to ignore the guidelines and can it but you do so at your own risk.


I've wondered if it is because the high fat content might make it almost impossible to get and keep every bit of fat off the rim, therefore preventing a proper seal?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I've wondered if it is because the high fat content might make it almost impossible to get and keep every bit of fat off the rim, therefore preventing a proper seal?


That is a factor but the primary reason is because fats (oils, grease) coat and insulate any bacteria it may contain preventing the heat from killing them. As a result the processing time and pressure that would be required to insure safety, if it was even known, would likely render the bacon into scorched mush.

As any of us know who are carrying a few extra pounds, fat is a great insulator. 



> Couldn't you use wax paper? I use it in baking when it calls for parchment paper
> Reply With Quote


When exposed to heat the wax coating on waxed paper melts and coats your food. It isn't recommended for baking for that reason. If used in canning bacon it would only magnify the safety issues that already exist.

Bacon freezes very well and even keeps for weeks with just refrigeration. Canning it serves little purpose.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I just tried canning bacon last week. Bought some fresh bacon at the meat counter and then asked the lady if see could give me some extra butcher paper to take home. She gave me way more than I asked for and had to tell her to roll some back.

I used the same technique outlined in the backwoods journal article. One pound of bacon filled two jars that I pressure canned for the required time. At the end of processing, one jar sealed while the other did not. As the unsealed jar cooled I quickly refrigerated it. I'm letting the sealed jar set for later evaluation. Most likely the fat issue is why it didn't seal. Or, it might be a fragment of paper from rolling.

Judy, sure, bacon freezes well. But,,,,, that requires electricity. What about my off grid cabin that does not?


----------

